# What breed lamb do I have?



## MoccoMama (May 28, 2012)

I adopted a newborn orphan lamb from an abattoir. I can't get the employee who slipped him to me in trouble because they're meant to kill them so I can't ask at the source but I'm curious just for myself to know what breed of lamb I have. My research indicates he might be a Merino. The employee tells me he's a cross breed but that's all he knows. Is there any way other than through expensive testing to know what breed(s) he is? Can you guys hazard a guess for me? 
I'm basing my guess on his face shape and the growth pattern of his fleece. 
Here's a photo: http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...28955173458_626443457_9611953_768038338_o.jpg
Thanks


----------



## MoccoMama (May 28, 2012)

I'm told now that he's a "fat tail" cross. Any help?


----------



## kfacres (May 28, 2012)

better pictures will help more...

They call Tunis- fat tailed sheep; but you don't have a tunis.

the slick shiny hair usually suggests either a merion or Rambouillet


----------



## MoccoMama (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your contribution! 
Here's some more pics :

http://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=http:...90983303458.337068.626443457&__user=626443457

http://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=http:...90983303458.337068.626443457&__user=626443457


----------



## SheepGirl (May 28, 2012)

White hooves are usually fine wooled sheep or Dorsets...but based on the wool on the face and legs, it looks like a fine wooled breed, maybe a Merino or Rambouillet, or a FW cross.


----------



## MoccoMama (May 28, 2012)

I never even thought about the colour of his hooves! Thanks for that!


----------



## BrownSheep (May 28, 2012)

I would say he most definitely is a cross. Fat tailed breeds are breeds that carry fat in their rears. They look kind of like kardashians. I havent seen them in person but they are typically raised in the middle east and Africa


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 28, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I would say he most definitely is a cross. Fat tailed breeds are breeds that carry fat in their rears. They look kind of like *kardashians*. I havent seen them in person but they are typically raised in the middle east and Africa


That is too funny... so true ...


----------



## MoccoMama (May 29, 2012)

Lol @ Brown Sheep 
The Fat Tail sheep I've seen on Google have broad, fat tails (hence the name I guess!) but this guy has a long thin tail so I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## ILuvSheep (May 29, 2012)

rat-tail they call it. 

Hes prolly a cross, so thats where he gets it from i would say, he still could be a fat tail


----------

